# LUSH Bubble Bars



## Lindy (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay - a thread in the Soap Forum made me look closer at these Bubble Bars.  from what I could discover through researching the names it looks like they are using 3 surfacants in these.  Is there a reason you would need 3 different surfacants?  Would one do?  The rest just looks like a Bath Bomb ingredient list.  Is this right or am I over-simplifying?

TIA
Lindy


----------



## carebear (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not up on my surfactant technology, but I imagine that you get different types of bubblage from them, and as well they contribute differently to the texture of the bubble bar.  I have some SLSa here that is a seriously dry powder that bubbles like no tomorrow, and some SCI which is waxy and not quite as bubbly...


----------



## Lindy (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Carebear - I just ordered a Surfacant that is supposed to bubble like crazy & be conditioning....so here's what I'm thinking - I would use one of my bath bomb recipes, add the surfacant and press into a full size soap mold.....would that make a bubble bar?


----------



## carebear (Jan 24, 2009)

don't know... I don't play in that arena much.

but you've made me curious so let me know what you got and how it goes...


----------



## Lindy (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh yeah - they got my curiousity up too which is why I looked up all the ingredients to try and understand what's in them......now I just have to make them....


----------



## heartsong (Jan 24, 2009)

*x*

i remember seeing a recipe for bubble bars on www.aromaticsandmore.com  they have a wealth of info on this site. 

hope this helps.


----------



## topcat (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Lindy!

You may find this link interesting.  I haven't made them but Jude at Aussie Soap always tests recipes before posting them.

http://aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Bubble-Bars-p-57.html

I have made a fizzy bath melt of my own devising and loved them, but not the same as a bubble bar :wink: 

Tanya


----------

